# hyperstimulation & flight quick help needed!



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Did any of you flight during hyperstimulation? I got aspiration week ago, and unfortunatelly got hyperstimulation of ovaries. Not a funny thing at all
Today I was in hospital and was given 2 infusions. I have back flight tomorrow. My doctor says that I probably can fly, but worries about water in my lungs. Dr at the hospital does not worries about the water, but says it might be dangerous to ovaries, as they are extraordinary big now. But if I wished to wait for them to get normal, I should stay here for 3 more weeks!! 
I don't know what to do.
Does any of you fly with hiperstimulation??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear your unwell. How long is the flight where are and flying to? I don't think I'd risk a long haul flight ask your Dr for a fitness to fly certificate. X


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Selene... How many eggs did you have at egg collection?  I have had ohss before but not as bad as what yours sounds.  Hope you get well soon... have they given you albumin?  Are you drinking lots of water and eating lots of protein?? xx  Get well soonand all the best for your cycle x


----------



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Tnx Eggtastic I had 19 eggs! Imagine? My ovaries 15 and 9 cm - they worked really hard. At the hospital they didn't give me albumine, but isotonic mix and fizjological salt - drips. Luckily during the flights everything was ok, but I was very scared. I went on the other day to the doctor to check me, and he told me to stay in the hospital. I was just released - on Wednesday. And have 20 more injections to make by myself. And of course drink a lot of water, isotonic drincs, mils, eat proteins. But feel quite ok. And what is most important - hope to have positive results!


----------

